# Cannot Connect



## z_mills (Feb 4, 2008)

I had originally posted this in another section by mistake(prolly why I got no help)
but heres my Problem and I hope someone can help me, because I've contacted Bell Canada online and they haven't helped me with anything relevant.
While im at my house, I have well, not trouble, but I cannot connect to 2 websites,

*www.generationotaku.net*

and

*www.planetrenders.net*

and when ever I try to access them, my Firefox tells me it cannot connect to the server at either websites. When I use a proxy website, or a proxy program, ( Hide IP Platinum) I can access the website, but I cannot login or anything else really.

The same thing happens when I use IE, so I have no idea whats going on.

The customer support people at bell have told me to do a few things, like change my LAN setting, but that wouldn't let me access any website.

They also told me to clear my cookies and to reset my IE setting, and that did nothing as well.

This is making me mad :upset: , and I would "supremely" ray: appreciate it if someone helps me with this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

Select all and copy and paste to a message here.


----------



## z_mills (Feb 4, 2008)

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost

















127.0.0.1	www.amazon.com
127.0.0.1	www.amazon.co.uk
127.0.0.1	www.amazon.ca
127.0.0.1	www.amazon.fr
127.0.0.1	www.paypal.com
127.0.0.1	paypal.com
127.0.0.1	moneybookers.com
127.0.0.1	www.moneybookers.com
127.0.0.1	www.ebay.com
127.0.0.1	ebay.com
127.0.0.1	downloads1.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1	downloads2.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1	ftp.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1	ftp.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 updates1.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 updates2.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 updates3.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 updates-us1.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 downloads1.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 downloads-us1.kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 d-ru-1f.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-ru-1h.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-ru-2f.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-ru-2h.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-eu-2f.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-eu-2h.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-eu-1f.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-eu-1h.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-us-1f.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 d-us-1h.kaspersky-labs.com
127.0.0.1 downloads1.kaspersky.ru
127.0.0.1 downloads2.kaspersky.ru
127.0.0.1 downloads3.kaspersky.ru
127.0.0.1 downloads4.kaspersky.ru
127.0.0.1 downloads5.kaspersky.ru
127.0.0.1 eset.com
127.0.0.1 www.eset.com
127.0.0.1 u2.eset.com
127.0.0.1 u3.eset.com
127.0.0.1 u4.eset.com
127.0.0.1 u7.eset.com
127.0.0.1 82.165.250.33
127.0.0.1 82.165.237.14
127.0.0.1 www.nod32.com
127.0.0.1 nod32.com
127.0.0.1 eset.casablanca.cz
127.0.0.1 casablanca.cz
127.0.0.1 www.norton.com
127.0.0.1 norton.com
127.0.0.1 d66.myleftnut.info






Ands thats all thats in it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have malware. Note that many of the AV sites have been redirected to 127.0.0.1, which makes them unavailable.

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------

